# Jessica Alba gave birth



## noahlowryfan (Jun 9, 2008)

Jessica Alba gave birth to daughter Honor Marie Warren on Saturday.


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, i didn't even know she was pregnant LOL


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 9, 2008)

In an interview she said it was, "An honor to have Cash's baby" so it sparked rumors for months that she was naming her honor <3


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

This might sound mean but I really don't like her at all.  I am glad that the baby is healthy but besides that I could care less!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 9, 2008)

they need to stop with these ridiculous names.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_they need to stop with these ridiculous names._

 
Seriously!  That poor child!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree.. Honor is not a good name for a kid...


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 10, 2008)

Atleast she wasn't named "Petty Cash" or "Cashew".


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_In an interview she said it was, "An honor to have Cash's baby" so it sparked rumors for months that she was naming her honor <3_

 
And also don't forget that had she given it a name of Hispanic origin, then she couldn't properly....how did she put it..."cut loose" from her Mexican origins.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ what the hell? she said that? she seems so freaking STUCK-UP, i don't think she has many female fans. shes a pretty girl, but her personality sucks.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_^^ what the hell? she said that? she seems so freaking STUCK-UP, i don't think she has many female fans. shes a pretty girl, but her personality sucks._

 
She said a lot of stuff, which she now insists was a misunderstanding. 
I don't think she does have many female fans. And she has the hoards of male fans because of her beautiful, exotic looks. i dont get why she has to act like that is the most terrible thing though. If she was gracious about it, i'd probably be a fan.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 10, 2008)

Jessica Biel over Jessica Alba any day. I can't stand her, either; though yes she is gorgeous on the outside I don't believe her personality even comes close.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_^^ what the hell? she said that? she seems so freaking STUCK-UP, i don't think she has many female fans. shes a pretty girl, but her personality sucks._

 
I personally don't find her beautiful actually. Cute yes, beautiful no. 

Congrats to her on the baby though


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_She said a lot of stuff, which she now insists was a misunderstanding. 
I don't think she does have many female fans. And she has the hoards of male fans because of her beautiful, exotic looks. i dont get why she has to act like that is the most terrible thing though. If she was gracious about it, i'd probably be a fan._

 
Pretty looks is about all she's got.  I'd kinda hoped she'd blow up like a stay-puffed marshmallow and then that would be the last we'd heard from her, but no such luck.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow, i didn't even know she was pregnant LOL_

 
*Happy Belated birthday, sweety! I hope your Day was great! 7 more Days to mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We're both Gemini's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 10, 2008)

*We've been watching re-runs of Dark Angel, & I think she ~shines~! 
I don't know much about her, tho, believe it or not...I don't have time to know much about what's going on in the entertainment gossip world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 I guess i'm too isolated...*
*I really hope she didn't deny/try to de-emphasize her Mexican heritage ??
 I will look this up.
*
*As for the name, "Honor," I think it's pretty cool!  I had trouble dealing with my middle name, Faith,  all my Life, until my early 20's...Then it began to make sense. I'm not religious, but I'm very eclectically spiritual...
My name has helped me through a few very rough LifeThings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I can't think the name "Honor" is so odd.*

*Here's another Honor: (Hubby says she used to be a leather-clad action hero in "The Avengers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Honor Blackman*

*I think Jessica Alba is adorable, pretty, *and* beautiful  in "Dark Angel," & I love the fact that she was in a 4-yr-relationship with her co-star, Logan,
**(Michael Weatherly)** in "Dark Angel"  (I'm sad it didn't last.)  I find it difficult to see her personality, other than as Max in "Dark Angel".  

Sometimes, I find Life easier **when I don't research
(as if I could stop myself)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I know naught about her true personality, but I will check to see why alot of women are slagging her off...All I've read thus far is a Wikipedia article:*

*Jessica Alba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


* Congratulations, Jessica, Cash, & Honor!   xxxCherylFaith

PS At least Jessica didn't name her baby daughter "Original Cindy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## mizzbeba (Jun 10, 2008)

Read about her controversial comments here at Latina.com (I saw it originally in the Latina magazine)

The Jessica Alba Controversy | Latina.com


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 10, 2008)

I think Jessica Alba is very pretty, I always have. When she really "hit the scene" with Dark Angel I watched the show pretty closely. I think she's beautiful and has a great personality.

Speaking on what she named her child: It's pretty and it's unique. Just because a parent doesn't name their child a generic ass name doesn't make them mean. I have a very different name and it gave me character and a voice because I had to learn to correct people and stand up for myself. My daughter has a very different name too and it will be the same for her. Her name has a very powerful meaning so she will gain strength from that.

As for her comments on her heritage, maybe she was just trying to say that she didn't want to be labeled as a certain type of actress so that she won't be type cast. Not everyone feels the need to hold on to things so tightly. Everyone has different priorities and values, and it's not wrong or bad for hers to be different.


----------



## PMBG83 (Jun 11, 2008)

I know for a while that there was this big controversy about her and her mexican hertiage and her coming back and saying she was very mexican then saying she wasnt the white looking or white acting latina like cameron diaz........and so on and so on. Then there was this whole sphill about derek jeter giving her herpes, Warren's little on-studio assisant was always running to get Jess's valtrex prescription filled b/c she was always running out. All in all I dont really mind her but I dont find her nearly as hot or exotic as so its been potrayed in the media, IMO I find Leila Arcerli or Rhianna(sp?) waaaay more exotic.

As far as her being stuck up. There was a report of her going to a casting and she walks in and tells the receptionist that shes ready to see the casting director, so the receptionist tell her hell be with her in a moment please have a seat and wait and Jess goes "Im Jessica Alba Im not going to sit and wait" the receptionist replies "Fine you can stand in wait". If thats true I dont know if I could work in Hollywood with the stars and remain THAT cool.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 11, 2008)

i like how perez calls her Jessica "dont call me latina" Alba


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 11, 2008)

what in the world is she talking about here?(from the latina mag link), the ''black men'' comment sounds so weird! she must think talking about dark skin makes her sound like she wants to be a latina again lol:


*On confusing other men for her dad as a kid:* "When I was little, I used to go up to black men and hold their legs, thinking it was my dad all the time. I'd wrap my arms around them, then look up and be like, 'Oh my God!'"

*On what she wants her baby to look like:* "I'm excited for my baby to be brown. I just have to believe the dark gene is going to survive. Cash and I are like, _please_!"


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 11, 2008)

I never found her gorgeous, I think she is overrated. But congrats to the baby. I hope the kid changes her name in the future. lol


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_ 
As for her comments on her heritage, maybe she was just trying to say that she didn't want to be labeled as a certain type of actress so that she won't be type cast. Not everyone feels the need to hold on to things so tightly. Everyone has different priorities and values, and it's not wrong or bad for hers to be different._

 
No you're right - not everyone does feel the need to hold on to things like nationality tightly. However, if you're serious about your craft and appreciative of the position you're in, then it shouldn't even be addressed or an issue at all. Also, what she said isn't necessarily the problem, but it's the thoughtlessness behind the statements she made. People that don't think before they speak in the public eye totally lose all credibility with me.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_*On what she wants her baby to look like:* "I'm excited for my baby to be brown. I just have to believe the dark gene is going to survive. Cash and I are like, please!"_

 
  ......
...............
.............


----------



## couturesista (Jun 12, 2008)

Never liked her, but congrats for a healthy baby.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_Read about her controversial comments here at Latina.com (I saw it originally in the Latina magazine)
_

 
*I will definitely take a look later. This is the 1st time we've been back online in 2 Days, due to the Storm-downed & damaged wires. A big tree fell right up the road, (fortunately, not physically hurting anyone.)

xxCF*


----------



## couturesista (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad to know your ok! Hopefully weather will improve.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I will definitely take a look later. This is the 1st time we've been back online in 2 Days, due to the Storm-downed & damaged wires. A big tree fell right up the road, (fortunately, not physically hurting anyone.)*

*xxCF*_

 
my gosh thank goodness everybody was fine!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats to her and the Mr.


----------

